# went big and strike out



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Went for a few days ran a few big baits a lot went on but no big sharks .
There was tun of boat traffic along the beach . a south west wind and to nice of water .plus 95 water temp did not help and weed hit Sunday nite took out 6 lines .Pluss the wet bikes i dont under stand run out baits with the jet ski then ride all over the place and over my lines around my floats 350yrds out .
The guys did this threw the best time of the day saturday and Sunday .SOME*****S ride the bike all over my lines and there's no wounder the sharks were gone .


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*FEW MORE PICS*

JUST PICS


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice pics Brad, and congrats on the HH!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the report Brad. 

I always like to see pictures of other people's equipment and the way they set up. 

Was that a picture of a small shark or a big foot? LOL


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sweet report Brad, water doesn't get much nicer than that at the pass...

jc


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

nice hammer man, i fishined up in texas city w/ 2 flounders and a red. big skunkin'!!! heading to lake raven for a little bet w/ co-worker.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

yea jc it was great trout water but there were only a few .the trout were cought morning and evening all ran about 14 to 17 inches and the storm wild eyes work good for them .and a silver Johnson sprite spoon . live shrimp were tuff to get .lots of pony mullet in the surf early and by noon hard to find .i got a nice video of the hammer release i swam with him and my under water cam . as he went home neat out of 1min got about 13 seconds of cool footage .
hey Matt i met Andy he fish next to me all day saturday.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

captMATT said:


> nice hammer man, i fishined up in texas city w/ 2 flounders and a red. big skunkin'!!! heading to lake raven for a little bet w/ co-worker.


It ain't a skunkin' unless you don't catch a fish!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

captMATT said:


> nice hammer man, i fishined up in texas city w/ 2 flounders and a red. big skunkin'!!! heading to lake raven for a little bet w/ co-worker.


a bet to see who can land the biggest gator .


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

congrats on that hammerhead, what kind of bait did it pick up?


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

live 4 pound mullet 16/0 cercle hook in the anal fin and drop out 350 it sat for 45 min and got hit . pony mullet did not last do to all the pup sharks a lot of 28 inch btran
out skates and southern rays whole and cut no hits for three days .mullet got all the fish .
good luck yep get those boys on that shark .
but i will let ya know that the wind is going to blow sw and that is not worth a toot for sharks and bull reds off the beach from HH to pins the only thing that will help is that all the big surf willster the shrimp up and help out the shrimpers .but i bet the sw will shut the fish down over the weekend and the high coming in i will watch all the reports close just to see if the sw shuts it down again .


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

thx Brad for the tip and the heads up, I think you are right, that sw wind may just ruin the fishing for a while, really don't mind if I sit this one out. Are you having a shark camp this year? I'll try and make it to this one.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

lol....skunkin' is word i have to use that the amount of paddleing i did for those fish, did pretty good today though. lake raven 25", 9lb largemouth (weighed on a scale, not calibrated judgement), she's a beauty. Hey Brad, how bout them gators, 14' gator hog, on a yak, 20lb braid, old ugly stick, mitchel spinning reel, and just a .380 on board. yee ha.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

did you win the bet on that one .


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

oh ya. big time


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice pics though


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

She's a beasty !! Congrat's Capt. Matt !! Till you and Suzzalius get back from Cozumel again, let's have a gar contest ? Clear out the intire pond !


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

HOW BIG AND WHAT KIND OF GAR I NEED A BIG GATOR TO PUT ON WALL 80 LB PLUSS WILL GET THERE . LET ME KNOW MATT AND LDL I WILL BE THERE IN 2 HRS . 
I WILL BRING A FEW FRESH CARP FOR BAIT .


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

congrats on the hammer, hard to tell if its a scalloped or a greater since the pics fuzzy, but im going to say its a scalloped. Right or wrong? Ive only caught one hammer (not counting bonnet heads.), and it was just a pup scalloped that picked up a whole casted whiteing.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks for the report and pics brad


----------

